# Zymol wax...which one?



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am nearly to bottom of my zymol glusur tub and dont know whether to get another tub of glasur or should I try Ital/carbon/titanium? I have really enjoyed glusur..it delivers the nice bling and beading i like.does anyone have any experience with zymol's ital/carbon/titanium? How do they compare?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Use Glasur myself as it is supposedly for Porsche Glasurit paint. Have also got some Zymol Concours and can't tell much difference between the two. I suppose it is down to how long they last. Does Concourse last longer as it is more expensive? Presumably as the ones you mention are cheaper versions then they may not have the longevity of the dearer ones.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I never rated Glasur myself, I much prefer Ital for its wetter look and better beading


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

What is durability like with Glasur?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

rojer386 said:


> What is durability like with Glasur?


Probably 2/3 month depending on conditions

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

percymon said:


> I never rated Glasur myself, I much prefer Ital for its wetter look and better beading


Thanks,probably give ital a go

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For the money I always end up with a pot of carbon. Lovely wax. Initially quite firm in the pot but it softens and spreads really well. Beads and sheets just as well as glasur. Titanium is a much softer wax, more like glasur but I didn't find it offer much more than carbon. Concourse felt pretty special to use, but more so than glasur I'm not sure. Ital is one I've always wanted to try. 

Personally I opt for carbon for its value. But if you're happy with the cost stick to glasur.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> For the money I always end up with a pot of carbon. Lovely wax. Initially quite firm in the pot but it softens and spreads really well. Beads and sheets just as well as glasur. Titanium is a much softer wax, more like glasur but I didn't find it offer much more than carbon. Concourse felt pretty special to use, but more so than glasur I'm not sure. Ital is one I've always wanted to try.
> 
> Personally I opt for carbon for its value. But if you're happy with the cost stick to glasur.


Thanks for your input.any other ideas for waxes around £100?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

I would recommend trying out Creame or Carbon based on the value. I’ve got jars of Carbon, Titanium, and Glasur that I’ve been working with, and I recently picked up Creame and used it once. It has been hard for me to tell a significant difference between them in the short term. They are all fantastic waxes that have some of the best short term water behavior in the industry.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

All Zymol waxes will give you same quality in sheeting and beading , my glasur wax jar 90% empty I like this wax beacuse the easiest one to apply by applicator pad , I like Zymol Carbon it gives nice finish always I put 3 coats Z Carbon very delicious! I have tried sample jars Carbon,Concourse,Destiny,Atlanique,Vintage,Royal . 

Now I have new Zymol Titanum big jar and Zymol ion sealant . You will get better durability in bare surface without glaze and prewax .


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> All Zymol waxes will give you same quality in sheeting and beading , my glasur wax jar 90% empty I like this wax beacuse the easiest one to apply by applicator pad , I like Zymol Carbon it gives nice finish always I put 3 coats Z Carbon very delicious! I have tried sample jars Carbon,Concourse,Destiny,Atlanique,Vintage,Royal .
> 
> Now I have new Zymol Titanum big jar and Zymol ion sealant . You will get better durability in bare surface without glaze and prewax .


You have quite a collection there pal 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> All Zymol waxes will give you same quality in sheeting and beading , my glasur wax jar 90% empty I like this wax beacuse the easiest one to apply by applicator pad , I like Zymol Carbon it gives nice finish always I put 3 coats Z Carbon very delicious! I have tried sample jars Carbon,Concourse,Destiny,Atlanique,Vintage,Royal .
> 
> Now I have new Zymol Titanum big jar and Zymol ion sealant . You will get better durability in bare surface without glaze and prewax .


Which has the most gloss? Is there a significant difference in the finish?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Which has the most gloss? Is there a significant difference in the finish?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Z Destiny and Royal gives glassy blingy finish like p21s/R222 Concours Wax 
While Glasur, Atlantique, Vintage gives warmer finish .

Z Concours - I find this wax work better on solid colours non metallic


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I worked with every Zymol wax available,i loved atlantique and Ital.


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

First time using Titanium and Glasur, I was very impressed with the results and the ease of use of both waxes. IMO Glasur gives a warmer, deeper finish than Titanium. While Titanium lasts longer. 
I've also have Vintage and Concours (both samples), but I haven't tried them yet
If I'm going to buy another Zymöl wax, it will be Ital.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glasur is a lovely wax I regret selling my one.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I know its a bit over the budget but we have 1 pristine new jar of Destiny here, retail price £570, offer £299.99.
PM me to buy - reduced this morning !


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

RaceGlazer said:


> I know its a bit over the budget but we have 1 pristine new jar of Destiny here, retail price £570, offer £299.99.
> PM me to buy - reduced this morning !


To much mate,thanks anyway

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

